# New member



## ktint (Feb 20, 2011)

39 years old guy is happy to join this great site.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ktint* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## ty2090 (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome man


----------



## rbuecker (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM forum ktint!


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## xad (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome and thanks for joining


----------



## Nedster (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome !!!


----------



## ktint (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------

